# How to Fix Problems in Windows 10



## Mike (Dec 28, 2015)

From my ISP, they list some of the most common
problems and tell you how to fix them.

There is a video that shows you how, but if you
prefer to read, then they are also in text form

Here

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 28, 2015)

Mike said:


> From my ISP, they list some of the most common
> problems and tell you how to fix them.
> 
> There is a video that shows you how, but if you
> ...



  For the link Mike..

I have Win10 blocked from updating on my desktop, but I will share the link with others that I know are having problems..


----------

